# (Beware)!!! Charlie Scott



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

While reading my yahoo group "HOWORLD"
Just thought you all should know. :thumbsup: 
Helen

HO "Charlie" slot Scam ALL READ 
Posted by: "[email protected]" [email protected] thunderjetmadman 
Fri Nov 30, 2007 6:04 am (PST) 
This is to alert ALL in the HO community that there is a scammer out there. 
To those of you on multiple HO BBS, ML, DL, etc, PLEASE post this there as 
well. I am only on the HOWORLD site these days. 

This guy goes by the name "Charlie Scott", and phones from 309-966-4025. He 
is very lucid, but claims a "disability", (but most likely he has none, 
except for a sick head). He stutters a bit, repeats himself frequently, and is 
almost always is out of breath with excitement. He works a "too good to be 
true" story about a batch of cars he just bought at an auction/estate sale, but 
doesn't have enough money to complete the deal. He is well versed in HO 
knowledge, and will tell you he met you at a show, got your number from so-and-so. 
DON'T BE FOOLED! 

It's uncertain where he's getting numbers of people to call in the hobby, 
it's either online (craigslist, etc), or it's possible he's an hobby insider 
that some of you *may have* unknowingly dealt with at some point.

He will ask (more like insinuate) that you send a fairly small sum of money 
via a wire service. Tell him you will, but DON'T DO IT! Call Peroia Police 
immediately (309-673-4521), and let them know his is at it again. With any 
luck, they might be willing to meet him at the pick-up point (usually a 
Kroger, Wal-Mart, or other Western Union, or Money Order spot).

Here is his information as he presented it:

Charles (Charlie) Scott
1820 Pioneer Way
Peoria, IL 61615
309-966-4025

He is what I can tell you about what is known to be true...

The phone is an internet land line, belonging to a "Lisa Scott", who has at 
least three known prior Illinois addresses, and at least as many possible 
aliases (mostly by changing the middle initial, which I'm told is very easy to 
do).

"Charlie Scott" may, or may not be an assumed name. It matches the ID of an 
individual my local police have verified as a "person of interest" because 
of his prior history, and movements.

1820 Pioneer Way is a bogus address. There is a "Pioneer Parkway" in 
Peoria, but the 1800 block is entirely commercial, with no residential 
structures at all. I have verified this with the Peoria Fire Dept.

Peoria, well, it's real enough, and apparently has it's share of thieves and 
@$$#%!!$...

If anyone is contacted by this jerk, please let me know.

Thanks,
Geoff Drake


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow,

Sorry to hear about this Geoff. I've bought bodies from you in the past so I know you're a reputable person. Hope you can catch this jerk.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Catch him, beat hi to death and burn his body!

that should teach him

hehehehehe

I often wonder, what kind of sick freak you'd have to be to make your living by ripping hard working Americans?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

The criminal mind is sick. They only care about themselves and have no problem taking advantage of nice honest people to get what they want.

Sorry to hear of this happening to one of us and thanks for the heads up, Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

If I dont know ya...dont expect me to take your check

and...

If I dont know ya...dont expect me to send you one either.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Bill, you know me... howe about sending me that super cool Lincoln of yours?

hey, it was worth a try

hehehehe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> Hey Bill, you know me... howe about sending me that super cool Lincoln of yours?
> 
> hey, it was worth a try
> 
> hehehehe


Get in line, buddy......


----------

